# Thanksgiving Bash?



## Rooster21 (Oct 27, 2009)

You guys gonna due that Big Huge Beach Bash again this year?

I missed out last year, and the year before, but heard the food was out of this world!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

If you are talking about the Wednesday Night Gilligan's Crew - Thanksgiving Dinner Event, I am sure the Gilligan Girls / Humpday Hotties have a plan in mind already.

I will discuss it tonight at FREE Oyster Night with those gems, and other attendees.

Last year they provided several Turkeys, and all the utensils, plates and such. 

And then everyone brought a side.

I got the Oyster Dressing again.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Dang I am missing my Wednesdays at Gilligan's. We shall return....


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

What time is the normal oyster night? Wednesdays I normally do the World of Beer run club at 6pm. Is it still going on afterwards?


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh they do not start kicking over there until a little after 5. I use to do the same thing. WoB run and then oyster night.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

When was the last time you did the run?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Just got the word, NO Thanksgiving Dinner Bash.

However, it will be a FREE Oyster Night at Lattitudes Tiki Hut, Hilton Garden Inn, Pensacola Beach.

This Wednesday, Thanksgiving Eve


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Randall2point0 said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Is it still going on afterwards?


It ends about 8:30 to 9 pm


----------

